# Campsites quiet?



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Is it just where I have been going for the past few weeks or is it much quieter than last year? I was at Keswick the week before last and that was quiet - I am on a CL near Darlington and we are on our own I believe at the moment - I have struggled to get availability here in the past. Talking to the farmer, he reckons it's the cost of fuel and the weather. - Any thoughts? With the cost of fuel, I have been trying to go a little more local for the weekends or odd nights away but if that was the case rather than 'sacking it off' I would have thought others would do the same.

Be keen to know the consensus...

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well we've got a place at Longleat for the first time ever. I used to think you had to be related to the Chairman of the Caravan Club to do that !

G


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm at the Alderstead Heath site in Surrey, currently accessing MHF via my new 3 dongle (it arrived next day and costs just £7.50 a month, which is bliddy brilliant!), and there aren't many vacant pitches here.

Shaun


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We haven't noticed it being quieter this year.

But to keep cost down we have been using CL's more. We use the savings over club sites to pay for the fuel. So if everyone does the same the CL's will become very busy and the club sites will be quiet.

PS> as you are close to use I would be grateful of tips on good CL's in the area that we wont get stuck on if it rains.


Richard...


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Richard,

I can recommend Carrsides CL near Rushyford, Newton Aycliffe area (it's just off the A167 between Rushyford and Aycliffe Village on the left). On a farm and the area of the CL always appears to be fairly solid even though it's on grass. Has electric hook up, toilets, shower, etc. I believe they have some hard standing just outside of the field if it was very bad but I've not ever had any problems and the farmer didn't appear to have many problems. It's £10 per night with electric.

We also have visited a CS near Hamsterley- High Shipley Farm which we enjoyed also - we had hardstanding there and again, a farm CL - very friendly and nice views, etc - possibly exposed in poor weather however as it's high up - also recommend following the directions in the book and not sat nav (if it's anything like mine) as it sends you down a road where you could not get a bike passed never mind a car if something was coming the other way (!)

We have found both of the above good if you are looking for things such as electric hookup, etc and both we checked in case it got wet and have not had a problem.

Plan to try some others in the near future - do you (or anyone else) have any to recommend?

I will check and update the MHF campsite database if they are not already in.

Hope this helps,

Kind Regards,

David


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

If you get all that for the bargain price of £10 why would you ever use a C&CC or CC site ever again? Am not truly sure what difference is apart from price cos have been to one in Robin Hood's Bay and it was truly stunning and cheap!

We are finding that C&CC are getting as snobby as CC and very unhelpful not to mention noisy on the few we have been on.

Greenie


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm finding it varies. I've been on CLs in the West Country that are full, and others where I've had it to myself most of the time. I've been on a CL in Mid Wales with one caravan, and a club site that's almost empty. I've been on my own on a CL near Cardigan since Tuesday, apart from a motorhome that stayed one night.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> If you get all that for the bargain price of £10 why would you ever use a C&CC or CC site ever again?


£10 for a CL!!!! I've paid as little as £3 with no EHU, and the one I'm now is £4 I think. It's got a loo, and there's a hose you can connect to the water tap if you don't want to shower in your van .


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

When in Scotland, and using CC&C sites, and remember we qualify for age concessions, the most we paid with EHU was £10.20, without EHU, £8.30.

And this is on the club sites.

But I do get an impression that there are spaces on sites that have not been there in previous years.

For instance, we got on the CC site at Morvich with no problem. Last year it was no chance.

regards

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Campsite full*

Full here, same every weekend since I have been here.

Russell


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

The sites seem busy here in Devon.

Jan


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the local to us CL's. Just we have been on some in Scotland where we nearly got stuck.

We stopped on a realy nice CL the other week near Settle See Pic below.



> When in Scotland, and using CC&C sites, and remember we qualify for age concessions, the most we paid with EHU was £10.20, without EHU, £8.30.
> 
> And this is on the club sites.
> 
> ...


Geoff CL's are a lot cheaper for us especially in the summer as there are 4 of us. We can pay as much as £28 on a CC site in Peak. In the winter months I agredd there is not as much diffrance.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We are touring northwards and so far have had no trouble getting onto C&CC sites.
The Kielder Campsite was almost empty, but this was most probably due to the weather and midges. We cut our two night stay to one night and fled to Jedburgh.

At the moment we are on the C&CC site at Beadnell Bay which is quite busy but not full. The other C&CC site at Dunstan Hill looks busy too.

BTW the winkles from the beach are excellent!!


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I was at CC Sandringham last monday night. It was completely full. The C&CC site next door (which seemed a much nicer site but I'm not a member) was about 1/3 full.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We were at Floods Ferry Marina near to March last Mon to Fri apart from the regulars that live on there..........we were alone apart from a tent.

Apparently they are booked up at the weekends (full) but like my Husband said doesn't that take away the chance of a full week enquiry.

That said they can now only take 2 MHs at a time (and one pitch has been booked for several weeks) caravans can go on the grass but MHs no longer can since the change of ownership...............shame really lovely grass but no one to see it.


----------

